# plane ride gone bad



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/ ... eshort.flv


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It didn't work Ray, try again.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

try it now


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That'll teach the pilot to show off. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What is wrong with you? :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is all fun and games until you get puked on! :shock: -)O(-


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I spent a couple of weeks at a military school, I guess this is what happens when you spent 2 weeks with the guys out in the field.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that was AWSOME. i am sure glad i was not a passenger on that flight though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ewwwww......

Thats like riding in a Ford.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> Ewwwww......
> 
> Thats like riding in a Ford.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


+1000


----------

